# Naha 那覇　(Naafa　なーふぁ) Okinawa, Japan



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Naha (Naafa in Okinawan language)
Capital of Okinawa Prefecture, Japan
Population 316,000 (2010)

Area near Naha Harbor


city lights by Akira ASKR, on Flickr


很沒有什麼特色的小丘上的view by minchelle, on Flickr


naha harbor diner by Daniel Ovieda, on Flickr

Yui Rail - Okinawa's only public rail system. Begins from Naha Airport and terminates at Shuri Castle

ゆいレール / Yui-rail by kroooz, on Flickr


Naha monorail 1 by gummachan, on Flickr


Yui Rail in Okinawa by takau99, on Flickr

Naha Tug of War - hosted annually since the 1800s, the world's largest tug of war.

Naha Tug of War - Pentax 645D Full Size JPEG by Travel 67, on Flickr

Okinawan Faces

Okinawan boy with flag by Travel 67, on Flickr


Okinawan girl playing conch shell horn by Travel 67, on Flickr


Naha Tug of War - The Men (2) by Travel 67, on Flickr


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Omoromachi area. This area was formerly a US base, now turned into Okinawa's biggest commercial district


Omoromachi station and Yui-Rail by okinawatyphoon, on Flickr


Okinawa-Day1-80 by Jeffreyhsu, on Flickr


downtown Omoromachi (Naha) by okinawatyphoon, on Flickr


Naha Main Place by davidAigner, on Flickr


Main place的美食區 by winnieⒽ, on Flickr

Prefectural Museum. Design reflects the Okinawan fortresses called Gusuku

Okinawa Prefectural Museum by toranosuke, on Flickr

Okinawa is also Asia's most frequent destination for Typhoons. Most Typhoons that go to mainland Japan, China, or Taiwan, go through Okinawa first. In Okinawa there are four seasons. Sunny, rain, sunny, rain.



Naha Kokusai Street  by planet-110, on Flickr


First typhoon of the year by Okinawa Mike, on Flickr


Typhoon surge waves, Sunabe Seawall, Okinawa by A L Vincenty, on Flickr


MJR-1025254 by Shimagua, on Flickr


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Shuri 首里 (Sui in Okinawan)
It was originally a separate city from Naha
Shuri was capital of the Ryukyu Kingdom, located uphill from Naha. It was merged into Naha during the 50s
the highlights of this area are the use of traditional style housing in the neighborhood, and of course
Shuri Castle. During WW2, the IJA used Shuri castle as a base, which was later destroyed by US Forces.
It was rebuilt over the remains of the old one. Now a UNESCO heritage site!



okinawa Shuri Castle by *Nat**, on Flickr


Shuri view by Poagao, on Flickr


Shuri castle by Poagao, on Flickr

under renovation

The Seiden of Shuri Castle by brycewgarner, on Flickr


Japanese Calligraphy, Shuri Castle by brycewgarner, on Flickr

Nearly all Okinawan castles and fortresses are built on high ground

Three Gates, Shuri Castle by brycewgarner, on Flickr


Gate Near the Seiden, Shuri Castle by brycewgarner, on Flickr


Shuri Castle & sites of the Kingdom of Ryukyu by tanwc, on Flickr

Shurei No Mon, the famous gate to Shuri

Shurei no mon by Uomo del Monte, on Flickr


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Shuri town

stone roads

Shurijo Castle Town by kawabata, on Flickr


Shurijo Castle Town by kawabata, on Flickr


Shurijo Castle Town by kawabata, on Flickr

the Okinawa Prefecture University of Arts is also in Shuri

円覚寺, 首里 by toranosuke, on Flickr

Eisaa drumming

舞踊練習中＠沖縄県立芸術大学 by Horiday, on Flickr


沖縄県立芸術大学 by *H 遺言, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> on Flickr


Very interesting restaurant.
I like it.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Nice thread,always been interested about okinawa


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks so much, I'll be sure to enjoy this thread  Go Naha!


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Historic Naha

served as the primary port of trading during the Ryukyu Kingdom period. Since it was an entrepot economy, lots of ships coming in and out to Pusan (Korea), Japan, Fujian (China), Malacca, Annam (Vietnam), Java, Siam, etc. While the ships were owned by the Ryukyus, like shipping today.. they often utilized an international crew.


















Before Commodore Perry visited Japan, he stopped by the Ryukyu Kingdom to demand certain rights for foreigners operating there


























Original Shuri Castle before it was bombed. Karate practicioners in Shuri (Okinawa is home of the Karate)


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Naha and Urasoe

Go, Yomiuri Giants! by Internet-Okinawa.com, on Flickr


Naha City Hall Demolition by Internet-Okinawa.com, on Flickr

*Urasoe
*

Urasoe by Internet-Okinawa.com, on Flickr


Urasoe in distance, Furujima in middle, Gibo in foreground by Internet-Okinawa.com, on Flickr


Urasoe City Art Museum by toyosakihiroki, on Flickr


Urasoe Shishimai on Okiei Street... by Internet-Okinawa.com, on Flickr


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Naha by Nelo Hotsuma, on Flickr
Miebashi Station

Under the Moon light by Ken FUNAKOSHI, on Flickr
Under the moon light

Naha by Peter Lübeck, on Flickr

Small girl; big drum by Nelo Hotsuma, on Flickr

Shikinaen Buildings by Chris Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Yux (Aug 21, 2015)

What are the main differences between mainland Japan and Ryukyu culture?...Or is the difference only subtle similar to the differences between North and South China?


----------

